# Fortnite fps erhöhen



## BazookaJoe36 (8. November 2018)

*Fortnite fps erhöhen*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe bei Fortnite um die 100fps in der Stadt bei folgender Hardware und Spieleinstellungen:

CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1231
GPU: GIGABYTE GTX 1060 WINDFORCE OC 6G Grafikkarte - 6 GB
RAM: 8gb ddr3 (Marke weiß ich gerade nicht, aber recht alt)
Netzteil: Corsair RM850x
Mainboard: ASUS H97-Pro

Auflösung vom Bildschirm: 1920x1080

Betrachtungsdistanz: episch
Schatten: aus
Anti Aliasing: aus
Texturen: mittel
Effekte: niedrig
Post-Processing: niedrig

Habt ihr Tipps, um die fps zu erhöhen?

Oder sind es Sachen von der Hardware, die nicht mehr fps zulassen?

Wenn ihr noch mehr Infos benötigt, sagt bescheid.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
BazookaJoe


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (8. November 2018)

*AW: Fortnite fps erhöhen*

Ich kenn das Spiel nicht weiter, aber generell kannst du einfach damit anfangen herauszufinden, ob du ein CPU Limit oder GPU Limit hast. HisN erklärt dir, wie: FAQ: Performance-Probleme. Es Ruckelt. FPS brechen ein. Framedrops. Lags. | ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Aerni (8. November 2018)

*AW: Fortnite fps erhöhen*

Betrachtungsdistanz: Episch, sagt doch schon alles oder?


----------



## Ion (8. November 2018)

*AW: Fortnite fps erhöhen*

Würde pauschal mal sagen: Schnellere CPU kaufen.


----------



## BazookaJoe36 (9. November 2018)

*AW: Fortnite fps erhöhen*

Würde es sich dann beim Kauf einer neuen CPU auch lohnen, gleich Mainboard und RAM (auf DDR4)  aufzurüsten?


----------



## Ion (9. November 2018)

*AW: Fortnite fps erhöhen*

Wirst du wohl müssen, denn DDR3 gibts bei den neueren Boards nicht mehr  
Und ist auch wegen der Performance nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## BazookaJoe36 (9. November 2018)

*AW: Fortnite fps erhöhen*

Alles klar. Hast du Vorschläge für CPU, Mainboard und RAM? 
Budget liegt bei 400-500€


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (9. November 2018)

*AW: Fortnite fps erhöhen*

1 AMD Ryzen 5 2600X, 6x 3.60GHz, boxed (YD260XBCAFBOX)
1 G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB)
1 MSI B450 Tomahawk (7C02-002R)

Wenn du selbst übertaktest, reicht natürlich auch der Ryzen 2600. Ob du noch einen anderen Kühler haben möchtest und welcher dann passt, musst du selbst wissen.

Letztendlich bleibe ich bei meiner ersten Aussage: stell fest, wo das Limit ist! Erst dann macht es Sinn sich über neue Hardware zu unterhalten.


----------



## attiynr (3. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Fortnite fps erhöhen*

Mehr RAM! Dein Setup ist ansonsten eig ausreichend!


----------

